# VapeCon 2016 - Pay It Forward Box (PIF)



## shaunnadan

​*VapeCon 2016 Pay It Forward Box (PIF) - Helping those in need.​*--- brought to you by *ECIGSSA* ---
​ECIGSSA will be hosting the *PIF Box* at VapeCon 2016 on the 27th August 2016 at Heartfelt Arena, PTA (http://www.ecigssa.co.za/vapecon-2016-sat-27-aug-save-the-date-and-rsvp.t22094)

Do you remember when you discovered the miracle of Vaping? How life changing its been and how you personally can feel the positive effects it's made.

Vaping in South Africa has really taken off in leaps and bounds from where it was last year but there are still many people left in the dark battling off their smoking addiction. Some who want to make the change to a better lifestyle but simply cannot afford the outlay for new products.

Do you have any unused vape items you would like to donate towards helping others? 

ECIGSSA will have a box made available for you to drop off anything that you have to contribute. 

We welcome mods, tanks, coils, drippers, wire and wick, batteries, chargers and juices (DIY included) 

For those who are unaware of the PIF initiative that's in operation on the ECIGSSA forum then please check here 
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/pif-rules.t1519/


*--- Guidelines ---*


The PIF Box will be located at the ECIGSSA stand at VapeCon 2016. Please speak to @shaunnadan or any of the Admin and Mod team
*Please donate working gear only*
If you are offering DIY juice then please include nic concentration and if possible a flavour profile.

Thanks for reading and for considering to help out. Your contributions do go a long way to helping this good initiative continue.

Reactions: Winner 12


----------



## wiesbang

Any CPT people going that can take couple stuff for me to piff?

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Caveman

That's awesome. I have a few of my IJust2 tanks from when I started and a couple of spare coils I might throw in there. They just gathering dust at home anyway.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## MR_F

AWESOME idea guys well done !!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Have some goodies to Donate! Still love this initiative

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Andre

Awesomely presented in the OP @shaunnadan

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Caramia

I have already piffed most of my stuff, but might just have some unused tanks and coils in the drawer.

Nice one @shaunnadan!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------

